# Anyone in Nottingham, little request for a favour.



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm interested in a car all the way down in Nottingham which is a big drive from Aberdeen(415miles).

Anyone nearby that could pop in to just give the car the once over?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm not far away but my mate lives in Nottingham and works at the bmw main dealer in the city so he might be able to help

He's got an account on here


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I've just got home from there!
Spent too much in Ikea.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Where is it Kerr and what precisely do you mean by 'once over'.

I'm NG way tomorrow so don't mind popping by if it's at a stealers.

I don't have a PDG though.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

nbray67 said:


> Where is it Kerr and what precisely do you mean by 'once over'.
> 
> I'm NG way tomorrow so don't mind popping by if it's at a stealers.
> 
> I don't have a PDG though.


Just that it's not a pile of rust with significant damage.

I'm not looking for someone to give a full in depth mechanical analysis and checking on a professional detailer level. I'm just looking for a quick look over to see if it's a tidy car or not.

I'll happily donate some of Aberdeen's finest liquid.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm 5 mins from.town centre of notts mate


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Kerr said:


> Just that it's not a pile of rust with significant damage.
> 
> I'm not looking for someone to give a full in depth mechanical analysis and checking on a professional detailer level. I'm just looking for a quick look over to see if it's a tidy car or not.
> 
> I'll happily donate some of Aberdeen's finest liquid.


I don't want anything in return buddy.

Drop me a PM with the details and I'll have a look tomorrow for you.

Looks like Possul could also help, let me know what you want to do.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

PMs on way.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

All go down at once and Harras them.

Nothing wrong with more than one opinion.
+ if it's a nice far il have my nice car blinkers on so miss all the fault it may have


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

possul said:


> + if it's a nice far il have my nice car blinkers on so miss all the fault it may have


:lol: sounds all to familiar :lol::lol:


----------



## Glen B (Feb 28, 2014)

Whereabouts is the car, I'm always floating around if that helps.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Glen B said:


> Whereabouts is the car, I'm always floating around if that helps.


That's for the offer Glen. A couple of people are already dropping in.

I better not send too many dodgy people in. :lol:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

Kerr said:


> That's for the offer Glen. A couple of people are already dropping in.
> 
> I better not send too many dodgy people in. :lol:


they'll think there's loads of interest with so many viewings, you ring up to put a deposit down, and its gone up 1k :lol:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

ianFRST said:


> they'll think there's loads of interest with so many viewings, you ring up to put a deposit down, and its gone up 1k :lol:


It's actually gone down by £500. :lol:

Any other dodgy folk wanting to hang around the garage?

Just say you're there to see the car for some random bloke on the internet and it'll spook them. Hopefully another few £500s off after that. :lol:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

That's the deposit paid. Hopefully manage to get the thing soon.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

What we want to know is what the thing is.

If you tell me what you've got I'll tell you what I've just bought haha, but I bet mine isn't half as exciting as yours lol.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

A Mini John Cooper Works Clubman.

We needed something more practical for the old dog. So she can happily jump in the back of this.

What have you bought?


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

When you say you needed something more practical for the old dog, I hope you're talking about the canine variety!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

transtek said:


> When you say you needed something more practical for the old dog, I hope you're talking about the canine variety!


Yes. The cow has an MX5. :lol:


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Kerr said:


> That's the deposit paid. Hopefully manage to get the thing soon.


Deposit paid!!

I hope you haven't bought after my 'brief' viewing on your behalf Kerr :lol:

Fingers crossed it's 'as described' for you buddy.

Are they delivering it for you or are you taking a trip down this way for it?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

nbray67 said:


> Deposit paid!!
> 
> I hope you haven't bought after my 'brief' viewing on your behalf Kerr :lol:
> 
> ...


100 people could go around to see a car and all see different things. Between yourself and Possul you've not managed to flag up anything too worrying, or won't be fixed.

We're waiting on a new aerial to arrive and the car has to go through an MOT.

The price is very good for a JCW and it sounds a good car.

I just hope it has been the dreadful advert that has put people off.

Thanks again. If you don't like beer, there's a bottle of what you drink on offer.

Same to Possul.

The plan is to pick up next week sometime. We'll be coming all the way down. It's a big drive.

Trains are way, way too expensive. No flight either from here.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Kerr said:


> A Mini John Cooper Works Clubman.
> 
> We needed something more practical for the old dog. So she can happily jump in the back of this.
> 
> What have you bought?


Nice, like these.

Haha I bought a 1 owner 15year old A Class Auto. I wasn't looking until my lease is over in 18 months but a work colleague of my Mrs said she was selling.

So though might as well have it for a stop gap at least between this lease and either finding a new lease or buying again.

It was only £800 with full Merc History, 1 owner and a decent spec, cruise, auto, air con so thought why not.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Kerr said:


> 100 people could go around to see a car and all see different things. Between yourself and Possul you've not managed to flag up anything too worrying, or won't be fixed.
> 
> We're waiting on a new aerial to arrive and the car has to go through an MOT.
> 
> ...


No worries mate.

I was in the area working so it was at no cost to me to take a look despite your generous offer.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

We went to see the car yesterday and have decided against it. 

I had discussions with the dealer that a certain amount of work would be done before we arrived. We arrived to find they hadn't done so. They knew how far we were coming too.

On the test drive the clutch was hanging on by a thread. The car was running nowhere near full power. Carbon build up is an issue normally leading to rough idle and poor throttle response. This didn't suffer that, but it was way under powered. It seemed so slow. 

The flat tyre warning came on during the test drive too. No tyre was flat, so it could be an ABS issue as the sensors work off the ABS back then.

That was the car ruled out based on that alone. 

Cosmetically I knew there was a few odds and ends to attend to. I found a lot more. 

The car had a poor respray front and rear. There is paint runs on the bonnet and passenger's door. The bonnet under the OSF headlight is bent. 

The rear doors have dirt under the paint and corrosion beginning to start. There was other stuff that is purely wear and tear. 

A few door dings that I knew about the worst. 

Half the handbrake was missing too. 

The dealer did say I wouldn't find anything on the car other than a couple of stone chips. He said the car was very clean.



The dealer was apologetic about the issues and knew they were supposed to be addressed. They still promised they would do so. We didn't have time for that as we had hired a car on a one way basis. Luckily we did manage to get it sorted for having it to come back up with. 

Oh well, another one written off. The search continues. 

If anyone knows of a good Mini Clubman, let me know. Ideally we want a good spec Cooper S or Works. 

I'll tell you what though, I've never seen so many traffic and speed cameras in my life before going to Nottingham. They are absolutely everywhere. You guys must be driving about on tenterhooks.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

It sounds like a real beauty.
So let me guess, because it's a mini. A crashed one at that, They want lots of thousands for it.


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

I live down the road for Nottingham and there isn't anywhere without a speed camera. The place is jam packed full of them


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

I knew something didn't add up with the paint
Definitely not a winner with those mechanical issues even if it was spotless on the exterior.
Yes cameras are terrible, there's plenty of mobile ones aswell


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

After another trip down to Stockport today, we've now got a Clubman S outside. 

After reading the advert, I just knew this was the car. The advert just read as if it was owned by a person who cared. 

A few emails to the guy and I agreed to buy pending inspection. I wasn't let down at all


It's a facelift Cooper S. It's black with black heated leather, sat nav with 2016 maps, media pack,advanced bluetooth with music streaming, panoramic roof, Xenon, dab, heated front windscreen. I'm not really sure what's what yet.*

Got it off a real gent. The guy is in his mid 50s and bought the car from Park Lane BMW with 800 miles on the clock.*

Other than a few stone chips on the front of the car there is zero dings or dents. I mean zero.*

We've got black Mini Works challenge wheels with near new Pirelli tyres. The standard Conical wheels have near new Pirelli winter tyres. Not a kerb mark on any of the wheels. The Challenge wheels are only a few months old.*

Everything about the car says the guy looks after it and spends money on it.

The guy also had a warranty running on the car until next year and a TLC XL pack running until 2018.

That's 6 months of looking, 3 months of seriously chasing, 30+ viewing plus two 750-800 mile round trips and here we are. 

Got a few jobs that I picked out need done, but it's a 2011 car and it wouldn't concern most people.

Really chuffed with the car. It's so much better than any of the other cars we've seen.

It's looking busy outside with the M235I, MX5 and now the Mini.


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

We need pics Kerr :thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I'll add them up once the car has been cleaned up. It's just driven halfway across the UK. 

Doesn't sound like good weather on Aberdeen this weekend. 

I'm still desperate to test my Nanolex Glass Kit that I won at the Christmas competition. Weather, temperatures and being able to leave the car is making it tough to get it done.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Really nice feeling when you finally find 'the one'. Very rarely do you come across a properly looked after car when looking to buy. 

I impulse bought my old golf gti purely because how immaculate it was and the fact that all the servicing had been done on the button. 

Like you and I'm sure many others on here, I'm very fussy when buying. One thing that always surprises me is how many badly repaired cars (i.e. Poor paint finish or finishing) there are; just goes to show how many people don't care/notice.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Just caught up with this one Kerr.

That's pretty shoddy of Marshall's to get you all the way down there for a wasted journey. My apologies also if I was to blame for any part of that wasted time and trouble.

Looks like you've found a beauty though. Seems as though it's been quite a quest to find the right one.

I'll await the pics!!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Glad you got sorted Kerr. Sounds like you got a gem there; the spec sounds fantastic . Can't wait to see pics. 

Health to enjoy. 

Cooks


----------

